# Munching Mitshi's vs. Rash causing Evo's



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

This new thread is dedicated to Mistu vs. Skyline.

I'll kick off:

Mistu or whatever they are called are no more than an upgraded family car for would-like-to-have-a-Skyline-but-I'd-rather-have-a-crap-family-car-instead people    :smokin:

EDIT AFTER POST: new thread made because other thread (Business) was garbled...


----------



## Japracer (Apr 11, 2002)

*Hmmmmmmm*

You see that may be the case for some but not others
Thats what makes people human, opinion.
Having driven/owned both I will stay with the Mitsi thanks.

See how quick I was in responding.

One thing I will say is that the people who own the cars are different breeds.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Japracer

we're not going to take things too serious then, are we ? 

Me quick too


----------



## Japracer (Apr 11, 2002)

*Course not!*

I know you are joking.
Be good or I might post a link across from the MLR forum
That will waste you webspace


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

now put that thead on the MLR board!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Fun !*

Yes, let's have some fun !

Mistyou's s*uck !


----------



## MOSI - TTVII (Jun 11, 2002)

*The Facts*

All I'm saying is ..... ask Blow Dog (Cem) if he was having probs dropping a certain modded VII that was stuck on his rear bumper on the way back from the Jap Car Show ??  

Smokin !!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Facts ? What facts ?*

Now we're getting somewhere !

Cem, if you read this, tell us. Can't imagine you having a problem with a Misty without you having a problem yourself, like
a) an ingrown toenail on your right foot
b) not feeling the need to p*iss off Misty's
c) not wanting to prove anything because YOU know and that's what counts  

Also, you might have towed the poor Missy driver... - no wonder he couldn't get past


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Yeah bit Cems isnt modded (really), and what were the roads-long fast sweepers or short tight back roads?

Rob


----------



## MOSI - TTVII (Jun 11, 2002)

Alas, I look forward to hearing Cem's reply


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

So do I


CEM WHERE ARE YOU ??

Bayside Blue rulez..


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*EVO7 GUY FOR A RUN*

SAM HAS A EVO 7 330 BHP ALAN HAS A 300 BHP SCOOBY
WENT FOR A RUN IN SAMS EVO 7 AND HAD TO ASK HIM WHEN DOES IT COME ON BOOST.
I DONT THINK I NEED TO SAY ANY MORE




AlanG
Scooby Regular
Posts: 612 
From: 215 to 320 Ib ft and counting... 
Registered: 09-07-2000 
[ADD TO MY VIP LIST]

posted Sunday, June 16, 2002 00:22 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Keith's car...........wow!! Torque is something else!! well quick, very impressed.

What sticks in my mind was Sam going waaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! when the car reached....ermmmm...well put this way, planes don't need this much to take off!!!!

Stonkin', absolutely stonkin, thanks Keith for the trip, made my day since i've never been in one before.

KEITH


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Cem,

you're not required any more.....


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Aha, the good ol' Evo debate.

Evo 7 was in my wish list when I bought the R34. Coming from a background of Evo's and Scoobs (last two were VI GSR and VI TME) I can honestly say that there is very little on this planet that can keep up with these cars. They are truly phenomenal.

As for MOSI's 7 keeping up with me, yup, totally true. That thing was not only gorgeous, but pretty rapid too. Having said that, I had to lift off, which is why it may appear that he really closed in on me. But still, side by side, on a drag strip, there'd be nothing in it.

Absolutely love em..sorry 

Cem


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*POWER*

CEM WHAT POWER IS YOUR CAR RUNNING

EVO FLAT OUT 5TH GEAR 140 MPH

SKYLINE 140 MPH AND JUST GOING INTO 5TH GEAR
SKYLINE RED LINE 8000 REVS 


EVO BYE BYE 

KEITH


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Deaf ?*

I SAID

CEM you're not REQUIRED ANY MORE  

Do something about your ingrown tonails please.

And learn to drive a real car !

Andre.:smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Top end, an Evo is no match for a Skyline.
I went off my clock in mine in Germany.

185+

Cem


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

I rest my case.:smokin:


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*How sad it has come to this*


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Andre, have you been on the pop again? I like my skyline but if I comment on this I upset a mate. Come to a track day with my mate bream when he gets his TME finished and you may change your mind. Who drives around here at 155+ regularly then?
(I will admit I drove his standard evo 4 and it felt like my car with the boost controller switched off, but mine has 422 "proved" bhp so that is a unfair comparison)
I am sure that someone who has posted on this thread wants to part exchange his skyline for an EVO TME anyway
Each to their own but I think annoying other owners is not a good idea


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*POWER*

DAVE THAT WAS BEFORE I GOT A RUN IN A EVO 

JUST HAVING A BIT OF FUN 

KEITH


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I do agree though. I'm sure we can have comparitive discussion without aggitating anyone.

Cem


----------



## Japracer (Apr 11, 2002)

*Oh yeh*

140 in 5th?
No, 155 in 5th.
Short geared car for sprint/rally.
Look what you started Andre
MOSI's car is almost standard tooooo.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Comeon boys...  EVOs are pretty cool... I love em, but the problem is, every buggers got one, and my mum used to drive a lancer.... and that was considered [email protected] at the time...

that being said, they do make me turn my head when i see them!!! damn!!!


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

did you guys ever watch Best Motoring videos?
skylines rape Mistu Evo whatever ass both on and off track...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Was replying but we had a power cut. Took 10 minutes to get the PC out of safe mode 
Right, evo is short geared for quick acceleration as it was designed as a rally car. We need a snow race as a challenge! Good luck in your skylines 
Skyline is high geared for top speed as it was designed as a GT car. How about a race around Le Mans? Tough look evos. 
Skyline is heavy but if you up the power it gains fast acceleration as well as high top end. Best of both worlds? And with semi-perm 4wd and 4 wheel steer has controllable oversteer rather than understeer.
My style of driving probably means I should have an evo, but I love my skyline. 
Dave
Keith, are you keeping your car? Would love a ride as you have my flywheel bhp at the wheels :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*MY CAR*

DAVE I WAS GOING TO KEEP IT BUT I NOW
HAVE A GUY AFTER IT THAT I KNOW IS NOT GOING
TO MUCK ME ABOUT HE WILL LET ME KNOW SOON
ONE WAY OR THE OTHER:smokin: 

KEITH


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> *Andre, have you been on the pop again? I like my skyline but if I comment on this I upset a mate. Come to a track day with my mate bream when he gets his TME finished and you may change your mind. Who drives around here at 155+ regularly then?
> (I will admit I drove his standard evo 4 and it felt like my car with the boost controller switched off, but mine has 422 "proved" bhp so that is a unfair comparison)
> I am sure that someone who has posted on this thread wants to part exchange his skyline for an EVO TME anyway
> Each to their own but I think annoying other owners is not a good idea  *


@Dave:

- No pop unfortunately. You ?
- I drive 155+ regularly  
- I'm not that someone who wants to change to EVO TME from Skyline; from my BMW M5 I would  
- re. annoying other owners: do NOT take it seriously; life's too short for that  


Andre:smokin:


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

*Top Ten Day!*

Guys,

Have hust noticed that the Norris Designs Evo 6 which has 570+ bhp is going to be at the Top Ten Day, i suppose if any Evo is gonna put up a decent fight against a Skyline it will be this one...

All i will say is that the Big Power cars had better keep one eye open at least! I know i am...  

stu


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

just noticed this thread 
had a 550bhp dyno proven r33, now have an rc stage 3( power fc, cams etc) evo 6. i would have the evo EVERY day of the week 

why?
IMHO.....

its smaller, lighter, tunable to great figures,drives sweetly around town and in stop start traffic, handles better/safer (i'm a crap driver  ) and is very rapid through the twisties AND on the straights. it is boring doing 170mph on a straight road . been there, done that.

lets face it, not many here have a standard skyline, and i for one dont know many people with a standard evo.

i love skylines, i really do, but i think the evo is perhaps catching up? :smokin:

god bless whatever you drive, we're all enthusiasts eh?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Late*

Also late into this discussion as well, doh.

The truth :-

Evo's are shite, biggist load of shite to ever hit the planet, I hate them, tin can piles of dung, no power, tinny dogs.

But they are a good drive and quick on the track and windy bits as we all know and understand.

Cem getting whipped - thats understandable 
185 + - you not changed you car into MPH yet them Cem, still running kilometeres? 

Somberg - funny guy.

MLR Members - if you dont like what you see on our SKYLINE board then go away, you are our guests, you know that, take it as it comes or bugger off, its only right, pointless getting upset.

I may join the MLR board now just for the sake of it, go on there and stir a few things up, how will this be received do you think?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Dirk - quite right:smokin: 

Note: the Evo's in the 24H Nurburgring event this year: best one came in 20th place; Recaro-Raeder Racing, Lancer EVO 7, 134 kmh overall, 10:17:9 fastest lap, 151.8 kmh fastest lap speed, 17 laps behind winner

Skyline: 5th place, Falken Skyline GT-R BNR34, 145.3 kmh overall, 9:37:0 fastest lap, 161.9 kmh fastest lap speed, 6 laps behind winner. And I won't even enter into could have / would have stories...

Need I say more ?  
Yes I do: the Nurburgring is full of corners...
Still wondering how they did it? I'll tell you: the car is not far off a production car (in fact is much like a Japanese N1 car); some carbon bits & pieces, the same suspension setup as a road car (no fancy centerlock CNC machines hubs etc.), 2.8 liter Z-tune Nur-spec engine, lots of isolation material to keep the heat away from places it's unwanted, and it was built with great care. Absolutely f*ck*ng nice. Forget Evo. No match for a Skyline.

I prefer Evo's over BMW though. Know why ? 'Caus they've got a hairdryer under the bonnet.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Check for yourself...*

http://www.24h-rennen.de/binaries/2002-1400.pdf

and check how the other Evo's did..


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

Although the GTR will kill the evo. but you have to grasp this concept. Evo is a very very serious machine, and it's damn cheap too. about half the price of a GTR or NSX. it's a cheap fun much like those Super7. and dont forget ir's made out of the shitty the Lacers road car. now, i took my hats off to the Mitsus engineers anytime coz they can make a shitty, bad built quality, non performing car into a a force to be reckon with on the road. you cant find any car in it's price range that will give the evo a serious run for it's money. on AND off the road.

like evo magazine said. it's the fastest point a to b car you can ever buy. not even the imprezzas (the new ones) came close to providing the thrill that this jap rocket can provide.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

sounds much like the Ford Sierra Cosworth story to me  
with the difference that an FSC may not reach point B...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Oh, BTW, BMW = Boring Motor Wagon :smokin:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Why were ALL the cars lapping so slowly? 9 mins is appaling, or was it a longer circuit than that used or the elusive "8 min record?"

Rob


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Vennuth

It's run on the Nordschleife PLUS the renewed Grand Prix circuit.

The 8 min. record circuit is just the Nordschleife; the GP circuit takes another 2 mins. approximately. Dos that put things in perspective ?


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

somberg said:


> *Oh, BTW, BMW = Boring Motor Wagon :smokin: *


oh really, my definition is BadMuthafakaWagen.....

but looking at your comment makes me wonder, do you really owns that M5 somberg?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

As an outsider who has driven both with some ferocity, to me they are both great cars.

But the owners and their goals are different, EVO is a triumph of engineering, start with a FWD car, then take it as far as you can within a saloon chassis, what they have is a genuinely fantastic achievement, it is stiff and strong and handles, it has used every trick it can to overcome the high centre of gravity with clever use of location points and radiuses of the suspension, it has a high degree of practicallity too, 4 doors etc

The Skyline had a clean sheet design, everything works the way it was designed, hence why a 10yo example can still scare the pants off me when my friend lends me his, the progress has been slower because the Skyline ws so far ahead at the beginning.

The EVO will get close but the fact is the chassis will in the end limit the car, a tall 4 door will always generate greater roll than a lowslung 2 door.

If I had to chose between them, then I'd have to go for the Skyline, the EVO has always given me huge fun, joyful unbridled fun, but I have to be in the mood, the Skyline sits there quietly oozing PURPOSE BUILT and I know that if my friend with the 32GTR called me now to try this or that, no matter what was 'on', I'd make my excuses to my family and slope off, it can get me in the mood.

My 2 penn'orth FWIW.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

McLarenFan said:


> *
> oh really, my definition is BadMuthafakaWagen.....
> 
> but looking at your comment makes me wonder, do you really owns that M5 somberg? *


Yep, I do, I have also owned an R32 GT-R and an R32 GT-R racer. I do know what I'm talking about...... 

Not bad, by the way, BadMuthafakaWagen  hadn't heard that one.
What about these Dutch ones:
Bij Mercedes Weggegooid (means thrown away at Mercedes)
Blik Met Wielen (tin with wheels)

I tell you: the only BMW I like is the M1. The McLaren F1 is not bad either, but then again that's not a BMW.


----------



## MOSI - TTVII (Jun 11, 2002)

*Selective Facts / Stats*

Ayup Chaps, this is getting a tad elitist isnt it ?

No one from the MLR said that Evo's were better than Skyline's at any point here - just a concensus of opinions have been aired, thats all - whereas some of you Skyline boys seem a bit elitist in your views.

Dirk mate... have you ran out of HRT pills or what ?? (ps. you are more than welcome to come over to the MLR and stick your bit in - its all good fun  )

Somberg .... selective Nurburgring stats mate - can you now quote me a few WRC rallies where Skyline's ran ? (or any rally event for that matter) - we can play in your space - can you play in ours ?

FYI: if I wanted to spend the dough I would have a Skyline and an Evo - IMHO they are the 2 best drivers cars available to your average punter today - I would use the Skyline for longer trips where I need BIG top speed / comfort and m-way/A road munching ability + dragstrip fun - and the Evo for blattin around country lanes and track days.

I would register the Skyline in the missis' name - cos its a tarts car  (joking)


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*I really think this is never going to be settled and why...*

because they are 2 different cars designed for 2 different purposes. 

Evo - Rally, skyline - GT racing. 2 complete concepts and it is no wonder the evo got whupped around the ring. The skyline is a quicker track car, unless it is a bloody kart track. As for the road, then an evo is better suited to the twisties but on the open road then no match for the GTR. 

Spugun sold his GTR cos it frightened him and he could not control it.. He even told me that. I went out in ruperts GTR on sunday and it really did frighten me.!! 

As for the Evo then it does it all for you and it makes average drivers look very good. There is this misconception with a GTR but we all know it not to be true. It requires good driving, attention and be ready for the tail.

I have driven an evo and it felt like a more modern Pulsar. I even took beat a tuned evo 6 with my pulsar at trax and the GTiR is 10 year old technology!!! with the Evo I felt like tommi makkinen. 

Just could not unsettle the ****er in the dry or even the wet. trying to enduce over steer and under steer and it just gathered it all up for you. No wonder with all that 4wd traction. A skyline is a diff kettle of fish and if you master them then you can go very quickly indeed. I know I am avearge and intend to get better (on the track as well!!  )

As mycroft pointed out the GTR was purpose built to hoon it around the track. clean sheet, no cost, engineering brilliance. Crikey my auntie drives a 1.6 langer GL. And that is where the EVO came from...evolution of road car. Remember guys....HOMOLOGATION. very important word in rallying and without it you don't get a look in. 

I think deep down all EVO drivers know they will end up in a GTR and it just hurts when they read this. Do you see us pestering their board? Nope. I looked into it, drove the GTR and was like that's it. Evo was like a modern Pulsar!

Not even the great lyrical mass of diggler is on the MLR. And if he was... god forbid.

NLW


----------



## MOSI - TTVII (Jun 11, 2002)

Nick - well put.

However - must add - Elitist Skyline boys started this thread - not some Evo lover on a crusade in alien territory.

Catch you later, Steve


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Here's where someone takes a contract out on me,

wasn't the skyline R32 based on the laurel ? another bland mid range car... just a few years before they did the same to the lancer..

The R32 is arguably the most successful race car to come out of Japan.
anyone who says they are bland must be an astronaut or have a real adrenaline problem !!

The 33 and 34 just took all the little things and were built on and added to to come up with the 34, but it isn't a rally car.

like Nick said 2 cars 2 different Jobs and sets of fans that like each on their merits. I have a skyline but I also think EVO's are cool and if I didn't have my car then I'd have an evo. 

With the exeption of a select few people on this board we are all very amateur in our driving abilities but there is only one way to improve.... practise, Track days.

I like to drive fast on roads that are safe to do so on and one of the reasons I went for the skyline was the fact that on country roads they are really hairy to drive fast, there are lots of country lanes around me but if I'd got the lancer I'd have ended up in the back of a tractor, or even worse stuck up a horses arse !!

I for one feel that there is enough room for both of these cars on the roads and on the track. I have never been held up by an evo !!

just my 0.02

/Steve


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*yep*

Youre right Steve,

I am elitist for one, the car is elite, the car belongs to a group of cars whom form part of the elite tuned cars by GT ART whom in themselves are elite.

If I wanted to be like everone else I'd buy a Ferrari, but I aint so Ive got the only car on the planet that tells everyone the kind of person you are without having to open your mouth - a wise and priviledged one and someone whom knows what the best really is. All we will need to do now is make the Skyline pass us all off as handsome and weve cracked it!

Can you get me honourary membership to the forum then Steve? aint gonna pay for it, they should be honoured that I come there and share my thoughts in the first place, hell, they should be paying me!


----------



## MOSI - TTVII (Jun 11, 2002)

Andy - we could look at securing you a sponsorship deal on the MLR  

Get your arse over there with this thread and see if the fireworks spark   

Friendly banter and all that.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*OK*

PM me with me login and password then


----------



## MOSI - TTVII (Jun 11, 2002)

Andy - cant register you as the site uses cookies to pick me up on login - therefore cant register as another user.

Only takes 2 mins - do it yourself - no subscription exposure.


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

absolutely nick, my old r33 was a scary fast mutha! i used to sh1t myself on an icy road, i drove it like a girl unless the road was dry! i spent too much money on it to take any gambles. 

mind you, i will happily take you out in my evo if we get chance....in the wet or dry. its already been 'slightly' tweaked, with more to come soon 
then you will be able to see a major difference to a standard 'ish' evo.
for average drivers like me, i still think the evo is a 'safer' option, unless you use the gtr on a track (which i dont have time for)

as has been said, two very different cars. but i will say again, the gap is closing. look at the norris evo5, and they reckon theyre going to get even more out of it. every week, i read about better and better figures being achieved for the evo, and more importantly, they can be used on a user friendly daily basis should you wish.

what would be better? a 550bhp r33....or a 550bhp evo?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

My mistake, yep the R32 started life with the chassis pan of the Laurel!

Well thats one up for me on all of you.


----------



## MOSI - TTVII (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry lads... Laurels are far worse than Carisma's !!  

Or so my Gran says anyway


----------



## evo400 (Jun 6, 2002)

BEEN IN LOADS OF VERY FAST SKYLINES BUT NEVER ONE THAT WENT AROUND CORNERS .. MORE SUITED TO STRAIGHT ROADS , LIKE IN THE STATES 

JUST GET REAL GUYS THE CARS NEED 500 HP JUST TO KEEP WITH A STANDARD EVO ON THE STRAIGHTS .. NOTHING MORE THAN A FAT VERY HEAVY MX5 FOR PEOPLE WITH MORE TALK THAN GO .

DO US A FAVOR AT TRACK MEETS AND THAT IS KEEP WELL TO THE RIGHT .

SOME TIMES PEOPLE GET THINGS WRONG ,AND GIVING A SKYLINE 500HP WITHOUT DOING THE SUSPENSION AND BRAKES 
IS LIKE PUTING 400HP IN A 3.0L CAPRI..


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Glad to see the thread is so popular  

I still see Laurels driving, no old Charisma's though   

--> Somberg .... selective Nurburgring stats mate - can you now quote me a few WRC rallies where Skyline's ran ? (or any rally event for that matter) - we can play in your space - can you play in ours ? 

MOSI if you'd have read some of my previous post (I believe it was the Business thread; before I made this one) you could have read me writing what you just wrote.
Also don't think you can really play in our space (circuits that is)- they try but they can't. (see also these "selective" stats). I dare you - show me some stats of serious races that prove the contrary


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Blimey, that should stir up a few responces !

I'm with NW on this one - different cars, designed completely for different things, and i don't know why people want to compare them.

Compare a skyline to a supra or NSX.

Compare an EVO to a Scooby or whatever.

I'm not gonna say anymore as i know where these kinds of threads go.

Don't let this get out of hand guys !

Cheers,
Daz

PS I own neither a skyline or an EVO....


----------



## Ste_C (Mar 28, 2002)

*evo400*

evo400 quote "IS LIKE PUTING 400HP IN A 3.0L CAPRI.."

And that capri would still get round a track quicker than a mits.  

Just gettin my post count up so I can have me own avatar!

Ta,
Ste_c


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Daz

So you wanna kill this thread ? 

evo400 perhaps you haven't found the right driver yet to show you the full potential of a GT-R


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

evo400 said:


> *BEEN IN LOADS OF VERY FAST SKYLINES BUT NEVER ONE THAT WENT AROUND CORNERS .. MORE SUITED TO STRAIGHT ROADS , LIKE IN THE STATES
> 
> JUST GET REAL GUYS THE CARS NEED 500 HP JUST TO KEEP WITH A STANDARD EVO ON THE STRAIGHTS .. NOTHING MORE THAN A FAT VERY HEAVY MX5 FOR PEOPLE WITH MORE TALK THAN GO .
> 
> ...




  :smokin:


----------



## Slippery (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi

Have been reading this thread and just had to say.

Have had both cars 

LOVED both cars.

Only reason I sold the EVO was the Skyline came up for sale
always wanted one and could not resist.

Both very different cars, but would not go back.

Cheers Tom. 



:smokin:


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*R400 evo chap*

you may know ben scammel...well his evo has some 330 BHP.
just ask him as he could not leave my old stage 1 Skyline in straight line or corners.. 
FACT. I reckon the car had 380 BHP tops.
Evo in GSR form is the best part of nearly 1400 KGS. 
GTR weighs 1550 KGS in same trim. 
So in theory a stage 1 is as quick as said Evo.
so **** knows where you got your facts from and you clearly have not been out in any quick ones or been out with a good driver. 
As for spudguns 550 BHP then it was one quick mother.

As for a 550 BHP evo then I think you will have to spend ALOT more money to get it to there. It is not a huge amount to get a GTR there in comparison. I think Norris has spent the best part of 35-40K getting it there but it is a weapon. But is keeps popping diff, gearboxes and god knows what else. For thast money you can have 700+ GTRs. 

And so the EVO should have caught up in technology. The R33 GTR is now 6 year old technology. The Evo 6 and 7s are not. My 10 year old Nissan Pulsar was more than a match for a 2000 Evo 6!! so it look slike Nissan seem to get it right.

I thought MX5s were convertibles? I think Evos are overrated shopping trolleys that you can get your gran and shopping in, hence 4 doors 

But it all gets silly and whatever. I have tried both, I know what gets all the looks and attention and I know what is more exotic and does not feel like a tin box. 

GTRs can be run all day at 550 BHP. They were engineered for this purpose alone.
So will gladly move over...f you can get past. 
See you at track sometime


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

#SOME TIMES PEOPLE GET THINGS WRONG ,AND GIVING A SKYLINE 500HP WITHOUT DOING THE SUSPENSION AND BRAKES 
IS LIKE PUTING 400HP IN A 3.0L CAPRI..#

That is funny, it shows a complete lack of understanding, but it is funny.   

Why do EVO drivers hang around here in 'threes'?

One can read, one can type and other is here to learn from the 2 'intellectuals'.


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *#SOME TIMES PEOPLE GET THINGS WRONG ,AND GIVING A SKYLINE 500HP WITHOUT DOING THE SUSPENSION AND BRAKES
> IS LIKE PUTING 400HP IN A 3.0L CAPRI..#
> 
> That is funny, it shows a complete lack of understanding, but it is funny.
> ...


----------



## MOSI - TTVII (Jun 11, 2002)

You crazy guys, you crack me up

You are such excellent bait - wind em up and watch em go

Until next time 

The 3 Evo crusaders


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

See no Evo
Speak no Evo
Hear no Evo 

 

Cheers
Lee


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Mosi Mr. Bl**dy TTVII

You must admit that you like this game yourself  the only mistake you make is that YOU are the bait    

Nice playing with you too.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I think your all victims for bothering, and that the top 10 day will speak for itself, and i KNOW which BBS will be laughing after that....  

Rob

Gary, Guy, Dirk, Bring it on, and show 'um how its done...


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Vennuth

Sounds good   :smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Comparisons*

Can't see the comparison really. 

All I seem to hear is how pleased other car owners are to have kept up with a Skyline. Have never heard anyone come on here and say that they blitzed one. Of course it does happen but hey, their is ALWAYS something quicker.

Probably the main factor that gets overlooked when comparing cars is the driver ability. This can make a bad car good or a good car bad.

Seems to me that the Norris 550+bhp car is a very special Mitsi indeed. This can surely only be compared then with a very special 1000bhp+ Skyline. The bhp gap therefore widens immensely. 

I reckon Spudgun has done the right thing by changing back to a Mitsi. And why. Because he LOVES 'EM and thats the most important thing.

glen


----------



## N.Ring (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, well.......

I have met some of you Skywalkers on the Nürburgring: all very nice guys, drive 'gemütlich' around the Nordschleife and complain about their brakes (even more than the Mitsu owners). Good for Movit!

I hope to meet some of your faster ones as well!

BTW, the Recaro Raeder Evo 7 only had 330 hp and the main objective was to finish in its first 24h. Something the Falken Skyline(s) never managed the first couple of timeS!! Sorry Dino.....

I don't like the Skyline much (anymore): it is too heavy/bulky, too full of gadgets, outdated and for that kind a money I rather buy a Porsche! 

Last year, a Skyline driven by a Nissan Europe employee, crashed right in front of me. He saw me coming (ah, Mitsu: banzai!) and crashed the heavy car in twisty Hatzebach. Very sad. Always let faster cars pass you.

But the Nissan has some kind of (sex?)appeal or charm. Teenage boys like it too. Well, we will see what Renault does to the next Skyline......

It seems to me though, that the UK Skyliners are more hard core about going to the Nordschleife than the UK Evoers, who just polish their cars all day and talk about 'rolling roads' or going fast around a round-about.

Hope to see more of you at the Ring for a chat and some fun laps!

Somberg, kennen wij elkaar?


----------



## N.Ring (Jul 8, 2002)

Often driving this car at the Nürburgring!


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

vennuth said:


> *I think your all victims for bothering, and that the top 10 day will speak for itself, and i KNOW which BBS will be laughing after that....
> 
> Rob
> 
> Gary, Guy, Dirk, Bring it on, and show 'um how its done...   *



i take it this is a drag race then, with no corners involved? 


glen
i'll probably have an r32 aswell by this time next year anyway, like i say still love skylines, but i will definately keep my evo too. best allround car ive ever owned. it will be nice to have the best of both worlds.

evo for going quick :smokin:

skyline for pub talk


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

Gerrit, you were faster.... well, Somberg, what happened in the Nürburgring 24 race last year then? Please tell me where the Evo finished and the Skyline? I'm not sure about the place the Skyline finished in you know....

True, the Evo is not a track car, but at least it is still competitive which cannot be said about the Skyline on a rally course or even twisty roads.

Somberg, as you know so much about the 24h race, can you maybe explain to me how the Skyline finished so badly considering it's budget? I don't even want to compare it to the Raeder Recaro team that are operating on a fraction of what Nissan spent. For starters they only have one race car.
We should really compare it to the Porsches (not the Viper, cause that really is no comparison) rather than the Evo. How come the Skyline got spanked, both in the fastest lap and even in the classification of its own class? Here are some numbers for you to chew on:

Stuck BMW 9:34.840
Manthey racing Porsche 9:30.842
Skyline 9:37.016

How do you explain that? Isn't the Skyline supposedly the greatest machine around the Ring? I'm 99% sure that all the Porsches that finished in front of the Skyline use A LOT less money than the Skyline team, or can you prove me wrong? So, if you cite the 24h race, you should really have a good look at it before opening your mouth too much. And don't come with the "they had the Japanese drivers" excuse when you try to eyplain the bad result, cause this year they were actually half-decent and on average the driver ability will be the same compared to most of the Porsche teams as they too have mediocre drivers in their teams and with Asch and Schoiysman Nissan have 2 of the absolutely best Ring drivers in their ranks. Awaiting your response....


----------



## N.Ring (Jul 8, 2002)

I am waiting as well. Also waiting at the Ring!


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes, maybe we should just meet at the Ring and see whether Skylines are faster or not. Real cars, real drivers and all that. I'm not the fastest, but handle myself reasonably well these days. As the UK Evo owners pussied out, maybe the Skyline owners are a bit more competitive...


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Dunno about the 24hr, but I do know you don't get much more performance per ££ than you do with the Skyline.

people are talking about the Norris designs EVO which is a masterpiece but it aint in the same league when you think of performance per £ spent. 40 - 50 k would get you a 10 second 1/4 mile skyline.

and only a couple of hundred kilos heavier are not the lumbering beasts you mention. As for too much electronics, what do you think makes the evo so easy to drive ?

I like both and would have both but slagging off ill informed generalisations about handling and performance are just wrong.

On paper the electronics between the two cars look comparable with the EVO perhaps having a bit more in the way of its AYC.

400 bhp skylines are pretty much the norm what is the average EVO putting out ? I believe Middlehurst even warranty cars at 450 bhp this says something about the tuneability of the RB block.

4 cylinder engine chucking out 550-600 bhp..... well impressive.
6 cylinder RB 26 chucking out 700 odd, with a 200 kg weight difference = the only part of the skyline you see is its back end.

There are only a few people who are good enough drivers to bring out the best of either cars I for one don't feel I have anything to prove... 

I will happily sit behind an EVO on the motorway if it means not killing myself or the other bloke in a pointless crash, let alone any other innocent people who will be caught up in it.

happy motoring, 

Steve


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm not having a dig at the Skyline, it's a very good car, but just putting things in to perspective as it were... some people here seem to think that Skylines are the best car there is on a racetrack, which just isn't the case. And dragstrips are not a racetrack in my mind, it's just yank-bullshit.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

What a constructive thread this has turned into, "I'm faster than you, my car's better than yours", etc.  Pointless and not what I thought our forum was about really. I guess this is part of what 'growing up' gets you. 

However, falling head first into the trap, I'm not sure where all this crap comes from about the GT-R not being any good at the twisty bits. Fact is, it is. It may not be quite as nimble but on all the track days I've taken part in and perhaps I've been unlucky here, I've never been overtaken or even approached by an Evo, plenty have moved to the right though. Sorry, couldn't resist, what a bloody hyprocit.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Glad to see some new blood on this thread 

Scheid BMW (not Stuck BMW; Strietzl was just one of the drivers) failed to finish:smokin: after they tried to keep up with the Skyline I believe.

Manthey Porsche and Scheid BMW and a host of other cars that finished behind the Skyline have full modified suspension whereas the Skyline has STANDARD SUSPENSION PARTS. These parts are also used on the GT-R road cars.

Now, since you lot (N.Ring, michaelk) seem to know so much I'm a tad dissapointed you're not aware of these facts.

Anyway, I wish you all "happy waiting  " on the Ring. In case you want to know what a GT-R looks like, there's plenty of pictures on this web site  :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

michaelk said:


> *I'm not having a dig at the Skyline, it's a very good car, but just putting things in to perspective as it were... some people here seem to think that Skylines are the best car there is on a racetrack, which just isn't the case. And dragstrips are not a racetrack in my mind, it's just yank-bullshit. *


Michael,

What's the fastest official time put in by an Evo at the Ring, do you know?

Peter.


----------



## Ste_C (Mar 28, 2002)

*geez*

Flippin eck! lol is this thread still going?

Just come accross this beautiful skooby!


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

I agree with Slippery's comments here. - both great cars in their own right. I have had an E6 and now have a Skyline. The E6 was great fun, but its short term fun - I think the fact that it is such an easy car to drive quickly somehow takes the fun out of it in the longer term. The skyline has much more long term appeal.

The Evo was quicker in the wet (partly a function of me being an average driver, and not wanting to get out of shape in the Skyline), but the Skyline is quicker in the dry, but having said that, it needs to be around 360-380 bhp to gain this advantage over the Evo.

Live and let live.

Would love a Red TME in the future.


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

I can not believe this thread has survived at all.
This is the GTR forum for gods sake!
Not the Mitsubishi EVO tribute page.
If we thought the EVO was a better car, or was what we wanted we would have one. It is not and we don't and we haven't.

The EVO may be a good car but so is a VW Polo and so is a Skoda and VW and Skoda owners do not come on the forum to tell us this!


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

somberg said:


> *Glad to see some new blood on this thread
> 
> Scheid BMW (not Stuck BMW; Strietzl was just one of the drivers) failed to finish:smokin: after they tried to keep up with the Skyline I believe.
> 
> ...


Standard suspension on the Skyline, eh? Let me ask you, since when are shiny green dampers standard on Skylines? The Skyline also had a fully modified suspension, TEIN that is. Or are you disagreeing there? Cause if you are, I will prove you wrong quite easily....

Of course the BMW didn't finish, but still put in a faster lap than the Skyline, I think their budget might be comparable to Nissan, so quite a fair comparison, don't you think.

Somberg, you still haven't answered my questions, still waiting... Just to make sure you get the main question:

Why were the Porsches faster? Or, the other way round, how was the greatest piece of machinery so much slower? Albeit on a much higher budget, I just don't understand...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

PeterE said:


> *
> 
> Michael,
> 
> ...


??????????


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

And about waiting at the Ring, does it mean that you are not up for a little challenge? First you say that you know a lot about the ring and even have the question of where the Ring is in your signature and then you don't want to meet up? hmm....


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

PeterE said:


> *
> 
> ?????????? *


Hey, I know that for production cars the Skyline has a better time, so? In fact I have spoken to the test driver of that lap, Gan-San, as he was testing the new NSX at the Ring and he said that specific Skyline was running higher than standard boost. But maybe the Evo was running higher boost too. What about it? Has this proven something to you?


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Guys I rest my case and this thread...*

just take a look in the for sale section, then Private...
Hey there is an Evo VI for sale by colonel smith.
Says he has fallen in love with an R33 GTR.
Can't think why? Maybe we should ask him WHY he is SELLING his tin box?? And on the GTR web site??

Ha ha  :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

MichaelK,

I think you will find that Peter E was asking a straight question... what IS the fastest laptime put in by an EVO at the Ring ? I for one have no idea.

/Steve


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Sure does, a mildly modded GT-R is quicker around the 'ring then most other production cars including the Evo. This forum is mainly used by guys who own street cars in a variety of states of tune. As a street car, the GT-R is quicker around the Ring which I believe includes some 'twisty bits', no argument, end of.


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

Ok, no problem, I think it is around 8:17 for the Nordschleife or something, I'm not 100% sure, but you can check a lot of times at www.nurburgring.de


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

The question wasn't about standard boosts or lightly modded the question is "what is the fastest time put in by an Evo?"

Is it that shameful that you dare not quote it?

Rob


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*FUNNY THREAD*

I LIKE IT.

THE EVO BOYS KNOW THIER PLACE AND IT AINT HERE BUT WHAT A DISCUSSION. THEY COULD HAVE QUITE EASILY GOT OFFENDED BUT THEY HAVENT, THEY ARE GOING ALONG WITH THE THREAD IN A LIGHT HEARTED MANNER WHICH IS GREAT AS ALL TOO OFTEN THREADS GET TURNED INTO A SERIOUS LOAD OF SHIT FOR NO REASON OTHER THAN SOMEONE TRYING TO FLEX THEIR STATUS MUSCLES ON HERE.

I CAN FINISH THIS DISCUSSION IF YOU'S LIKE, HERE GOES :-

EVOS ARE SHIT IN COMPARISION TO SKYLINES, THERE IS A COMPARISON, BOTH CARS STARTED OUT LIFE WITH ALMOST THE SAME BHP FROM THE FACTORY, THE FACT THAT THE EVOS CANT BEEN TUNED ENOUGH AS SKYLINES IS NOT OUR FAULT, YOU EVO BOYS KNOW JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHER JAP CARS AND MAKES THAT THE SKYLINE REIGNS SUPREME AND IS THE KING OF PERFORMANCE CARS OUT OF JAPAN. YOU'S ALL KNOW THIS AND SO DO WE, JUST SOMETIMES SOME PERSONS ARE IN LOVE WITH THIER CARS AND THIER CARS STATUS THAT THEY WONT ADMIT THAT THERE IS SOMETHING BETTER OUT THERE AND HENCE TRY TO PUT UP A FIGHT ABOUT IT.

I LIKED THIS TOPIC AND DISCUSSION, IF THERE WAS NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT IT WE WOULDNT BE ON THE 5TH PAGE OF THE THREAD AND THE SKYLINE OWNERS ON HERE WOULDNT HAVE REPLIED UNLESS THEY HAD SOMETHING TO ADD ABOUT IT OR WE WOULD ALL JUST IGNORE IT.

HEALTHY ARGUEMENTS, GREAT, LETS HAVE MORE :smokin:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Well the second part of my question was answered then....


Rob


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

PeterE said:


> * As a street car, the GT-R is quicker around the Ring which I believe includes some 'twisty bits', no argument, end of. *


Well, there are some "twisty bits" but on the whole the Ring is a very fast track, so not the end of the discussion.  like I said, on the Ring you guys should compare yourselfs to the Porsches.


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

ok, now that there has been a lot of discussion about the Ring and the times, who do you think has a faster time at Tsukuba, which indeed is a very twisty track?? First one to answer right wins a ride around the Ring with me.

Also, can you please post the fastest time of a Skyline at Col de Turini?


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FUNNY THREAD*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *I LIKE IT.
> 
> 
> EVOS ARE SHIT IN COMPARISION TO SKYLINES, THERE IS A COMPARISON, BOTH CARS STARTED OUT LIFE WITH ALMOST THE SAME BHP FROM THE FACTORY, THE FACT THAT THE EVOS CANT BEEN TUNED ENOUGH AS SKYLINES IS NOT OUR FAULT, YOU EVO BOYS KNOW JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHER JAP CARS AND MAKES THAT THE SKYLINE REIGNS SUPREME AND IS THE KING OF PERFORMANCE CARS OUT OF JAPAN. YOU'S ALL KNOW THIS AND SO DO WE, JUST SOMETIMES SOME PERSONS ARE IN LOVE WITH THIER CARS AND THIER CARS STATUS THAT THEY WONT ADMIT THAT THERE IS SOMETHING BETTER OUT THERE AND HENCE TRY TO PUT UP A FIGHT ABOUT IT.
> *


How many world titles in ANY competition does the Skyline have? This really is a good thread, I agree....


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

oh, oh, oh, boys, boys, boys, check how the greatest sportscar coming OUT of Japan is doing IN Japan.... http://www.waynegardner.com/fr_results.cfm
At least the Evos are doing well in Group N racing...and I think even in WRC they are in better positions than the Skyline in the Japanese GT series at the moment which says a LOT.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Nice one Ste_c*

Yep I looked.

Spudgun.

Their is a handling section on the day as well.

Michaelk.

The Skylines not a purpose built Rally Car. And their isn't a World Championship thats available/its allowed to enter  .

Mmmmmm I think this thread is running on thin air now  .

ISN'T THIS ALL ABOUT ROAD CARS, Doh.

glen


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey, this isn't thin air, I'm just posting facts, correct me if I'm wrong, I'm always open for criticism


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Thin Air*

I meant its running out of having a point when we are now being drawn into talking about Supras  .

glen


----------



## N.Ring (Jul 8, 2002)

Steve C,

what electronics do you mean? My E6 RS has no ABS, no AYC, no ACD and none of the electronic gagdets the Skyline has. I think we should compare the Skyline to the Mitsu 3000 GT!!!!


----------



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Guys I rest my case and this thread...*



nwelch said:


> *just take a look in the for sale section, then Private...
> Hey there is an Evo VI for sale by colonel smith.
> Says he has fallen in love with an R33 GTR.
> Can't think why? Maybe we should ask him WHY he is SELLING his tin box?? And on the GTR web site??
> ...


It is me that has the EVO VI for sale...It is for sale on the GTR forum cause I thought like minded enthusiasts may be interested.I did not think it would get used in a my car is better than your car debate.I thought that was only scooby owners that were like that.
Yes I do want a skyline but not cause it is a better than an Evo,cause I have always wanted a skyline and now I can afford it and I can do with the change.......


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

the brochures I have read on the EVO have mentioned A-lsd AYC these are electronic devices aren't they ?

I don't know shit about EVO's but if you could enlighten me as to what AYC does....

The amount of people who think the Skyline has traction control.
Utterly mistaken.

active LSD on the V-spec and 4 w steer called Hicass. Do evo's have 4WS ? I believe the EVO has the same ?

I don't have any idea what an E6 rs is.. is this a rally spec ?

michaelk, I can't find any reference to any mitsubishi cars on the site you linked to. could you please be more specific if they are tucked away somewhere...

you can compare Skyliines to what you want. 3000 GTO is a nice looking car but that is about as far as it goes. 

/Steve


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I have part owned an Evo 4RS, loaned a tuned Evo 6 GSR...tracked a new Prodrive Scooby WRX...but I still love my sunny!!! unless on a motorway..I take the Skyline


----------



## horrgakx (Jul 9, 2002)

I can't beleive how easy you guys are to wind up, almost as bad as the Scooby boys  (sorry).

I bought Cem's EVO6 TME and am very happy with it. If I could have afforded a Skyline I may have bought one. The key thing here for me was price, if you use the same thinking as you have to compare a Skyline with something more expensive ... say a McLaren F1 ... then I'd probably say that the Skyline was shit in comparison.

I don't think you can compare the Skyline to the EVO at all, they were built for different things.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Well said Horrgaxk (wierd login!)

Cem


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

SteveC said:


> *the brochures I have read on the EVO have mentioned A-lsd AYC these are electronic devices aren't they ?
> 
> I don't know shit about EVO's but if you could enlighten me as to what AYC does....
> 
> ...


There used to be some times there for the Evo 6, but they seem to have dissappeared. Ok, Gerrits car has no AYC as it is an RS, which is, as you realised yourself, the base version to build rally cars on. The only difference to the GSRs is that it doesn't have ABS or AYC and can have different gearing. There's also a few other small differences, but they are on the interior side and therefore not important. Evo's do not have 4WS. The Skyline doesn't have traction control? Does this mean that the wheels will just spin? I believe not. Also, AYC is also an active LSD but I think it is not as intrusive as the Skyline system.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*horrgakx*

Don't think its about being wound up. I think its about attitude.

When this thread starts to talk about Wayne Gardner in his Supra then you know theirs nothing left constructive to say.

But you are dead right in the respects of built for different things but, they are also built for different people. Personal choice is an aquired taste  .

glen


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: horrgakx*



T9KYO said:


> *Don't think its about being wound up. I think its about attitude.
> 
> When this thread starts to talk about Wayne Gardner in his Supra then you know theirs nothing left constructive to say.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm not talking about the Supra, just got the site for this purpose as it has the results of the Japanese GT championship in there in English, or do you want me to supply a japanese language site? I agree completely with what the reasonable people in this thread write, but there also some people here that have absolutely no idea and need a little help on the factual side


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I can categorically state that no skylines have ever come with traction control.

You can buy aftermarket ones but why bother...

have you ever seen a skyline spin all four wheels ? if not you have been watching some careful driving. my torque split guage registers wheelspins as far up as 112 mph going into 4th gear...

never tried into 5th as I would have to be travelling at over 145mph...

The torque splitter is what calms down the wheelspin.
as you may or may not know the rear wheels are the predominant driving wheels, as soon as the rear wheels start rotating faster than the fronts (about 100ms delay) the viscous coupling engages the front clutch and the fronts then drag you out of the wheel spin.

this could in no way be called traction control as that is just a limiter which detects wheelspin then limits the rpm that you can have available during the burnout.

The Electronics are set up in a way that you don't even notice them, hence the reason why people lose their bottle in bends, you absolutely do not get the impression that the car is driving itself, and if you do think that you'll be in a ditch in no time.

/Steve


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*But any facts*

you may gather michaelk are based on your own interpretations.

I don't think people need help here. This after all is a Skyline site and constructive conversation is brilliant but, I reckon none of the guys and gals here are really that interested. If they were they'd have bought an EVO.

You have just drawn them in by putting their backs up. Pretty sad really but hey, whatever floats your boat. 

I stick by the point of Wayne Gardner in his Supra. Thing is though Wayne will never be another World Champion in the JGTC. Top GP rider.

Mmmmmm perhaps I should start looking around to see what other Jap cars have bigger boot space than the EVO  . I think not.

glen.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Just a quickie.....comparing skyline to Porsche. I can remember Somberg getting told off at Donington on a test day for trying to race a Porsche 911. Can't remember what type is was but it was very quick and was not a road car. Jolly good fun as well, we were all on the pit wall watching


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

Ehhmm Tokyo, I wasn't talking about the Supra or Wayne Gardner and I don't think there was a point to be made other than I posted the link because of the GT results where the Skyline is doing shit, if you want it spelt out completely. I didn't drag ANYONE into this thread, did I start it? No. Did I start posting rubbish about the Skyline? No. This thread was started by a Skyline owner who started slagging off Evos or do you read the threads from the end to the beginning????


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

somberg said:


> *This new thread is dedicated to Mistu vs. Skyline.
> 
> I'll kick off:
> 
> ...


need I say more?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Think we have guessed that you are annoyed at Andre Somberg and are waiting for his reply!


----------



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

Can everyone stop now,I keep getting emails about someone replying to this message and it is getting a bit boring now.
At the end of the day if you buy a Skyline or Evo you buy it cause it is what you want.If everyone liked the same the world would be a boring place.
For the record my dad thinks both cars are crap and would rather drive his ford focus around,as he keeps telling me the speed limit is 70mph so why do you need all this power and speed..........


----------



## SwinYE5 (Jul 9, 2002)

COLONEL_SMITH said:


> *
> For the record my dad thinks both cars are crap and would rather drive his ford focus around,as he keeps telling me the speed limit is 70mph so why do you need all this power and speed.......... *


So you've finally taken his advice and are getting shot of the Evo for a sensible car.....very wise.....as your old fella quite rightly points out, you can't use the speed and power of the Evo in this country, so you may as well go for something a bit more sensible.....like a nice little R33! Enjoy!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Well*

do you think we really care if the GTR is doing badly in JGTC. No is the answer. I don't think any of us here have bought the cars based on we can say, oooh look we've won this or won that. This appears to be what you base your love of the EVO on. I for one cannot drive like them guys so it has no relevance. 

Again we own and drive ROAD CARS here. 

This thread started life as:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?threadid=3115&referrerid=8 have a read.

No one makes you post here, but you came here for a reason, and if you are more than happy about your car then you should be able to let it go over your head. 

Anyway I have never in any of my post infered that the EVO is s**t or is doing s**t in whatever Championship it is running in. It just ain't relevant. 

Perhaps after using Sombergs posting that you should take it up with him/others directly. 

Surely you realise that anything you say here is just being 'taken with a pinch if salt' and will be forgotten about quicker than when it came. 

glen

ps. What is the cubic capacity of an EVO boot then  .


----------



## janv (Jul 9, 2002)

Come on guys, we seem to forget one thing here, and these are our hard earned $$. Each car is excellent in his own league but the fact remains, a skyline cannot compete against the evo on backroads and the EVO cannot compete against a skyline on highway-sweepers no matter what money is spend on both.

However, look at the base price of a standard evo and at the base price of a standard skyline. There is a difference of ~25k Euro in favor for the Evo, use that money to tune the Evo and your standard Skyline can forget about challenging the Evo on any road. In my opinion, that’s the sole advantage from the Evo against the Skyline in a general matter. 

It has been said earlier, the Evo MIGHT turn boring after 2-3 years of hard driving for people looking for that extra challenge in pushing the car to its limits. But hey, at least the Evo will forgive mistakes, the Skyline will crash and burn badly. Will the skyline make you a better driver at the end, might be, but can your wallet handle it!

And please don’t start the discussion where money is no object as both cars are not suitable for any decent competition when REAL GT cars enter the arena (Le Mans, Audi R8, …).


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Well*



T9KYO said:


> *do you think we really care if the GTR is doing badly in JGTC. No is the answer. I don't think any of us here have bought the cars based on we can say, oooh look we've won this or won that. This appears to be what you base your love of the EVO on. I for one cannot drive like them guys so it has no relevance.
> 
> Again we own and drive ROAD CARS here.
> 
> ...


Hey, I didn't post any of my links as a reply to you, as you can see from the quotes that I used, so I don't know what you are getting upset about. And just for you information, I don't give a shit about how my car is doing in a championship I bought it for one reason only: to go fast. These things were all brought up by Skyline people, not me. I just posted the facts for or against the things that have been said. I also don't care if anyone remembers what I wrote don't know where you got that idea from either. But still, I would like to point out that the people that were slagging of the Evo and hyping up the Skyline all seem to have gone quiet.... wonder why that is, I thought you would like to finish what you started. Anyway, if anyone wants to meet up at the Ring for some fun driving, post at www.lancerforums.com in the European section and then we can sort something out, competitive or just for fun. It's too nice a day and I'm leaving work now to go and chill in the sun :smokin:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Skyline vs other cars*

Yawn...... GTR vs XXXXXXX thread again, at least it keeps the board active.

Well my 5 Series BMW is more comfortable on motorways and my A-Class easier to park - so what, who cares.....!

Evos are great cars as they flatter drivers and are easier to drive and will be quicker on difficult roads for most drivers, but it will be different with a really good driver who can exploit the GTR fully.

I will stir the flames with 2 comments though:

1. No Evo has ever overtaken my R34 on a circuit.

2. I've never seen an Evo dynoed anywhere that made even close to 400bhp (the Norris car is the only exception that might have decent power). Read the rolling road reports on the MLR and see how excited they get about 350bhp, when we rolling road GTRs we get loads 500+, several 600+ and one 700+.

Guy


----------



## N.Ring (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah, and than we show them kraut cars what a rice-burner can do!! See you there.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Upset*

What you may say would never upset me. 

Why would I want to go over to the Ring. Oh because you are good over their. Well thats gonna be bags of fun for me isn't it  . Do I become a real driver then when I have mastered the Ring. Oh come on get a life guys.

I have been around quite a few other bb's where Skylines have been slated. I have never responded to them. And why. Because I don't care. If someones asking about the cars then I'll try and reply constructively but to try and reason is pointless. Live and learn.

I have for me one of the greatest road cars in the world. And to put it in its place its got GT before the R. I live next to the M25 and therefore don't travel on B roads. Why would I ??????????????? Mind you if I did I'd still have a Skyline as I'd be so all over the place round the corners, no bugger would get past me .

As for the £ for £ arguement. Thats surely relevant to your dedication or financial standing. This is just another perspective on putting the Skyline down. All of us here no matter what we earn ALL put as much as is possible into our cars. As you guys do as well. 

Well perhaps you Mitsi guys ought to sell up and get something cheaper like a Caterham. Mind you they don't go on dirt but yours probably don't either.

Jeez you guys have some serious hang ups and its sad to see. It seems like a few of you are registering here just to have a dig.

Glad to see you are going to chill out michaelk. You have the best car in the world to you. Don't lower yourself by having to try and back it up. Just be happy.

Well this has gone all wobbly so I'll leave it to Cem and Guy to keep an eye on it.

Just gonna go and pick out the trophies for the Skylines at the 10 of the Best Day.

glen


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

*Torphies??*

Glen,

Chris mentioned the other day the Abbey are involved with the prizes for the TTD, does this include the trpohies as well??

Is there a seperate troohpy for the 1/4 and top speed?? or an overall trophy??

Cheers

Stu


----------



## SwinYE5 (Jul 9, 2002)

Chill out T9KYO! Each to their own and all that mate..... I'm sure most of us Evo owners wouldn't turn our noses up at a Skyline _but_ personally I want/wanted a 4 door for the kid and prefer the 'lighter' cars. Had a Lotus Carlton before the Evo and, I know the handling doesn't compare to the Skyline, but it was around the same weight and was far too heavy for my liking.....the Evo is around 300kg less and I much prefer the lighter feel.....

I, for one, haven't ruled out owning a Skyline in the future.....I wouldn't say it would be a step up though, rather sideways..... 

It's all light hearted fun lads.....


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hi Stu*

Had a chat with Mark and Tony and they kindly said they would donate 3 trophies. This is really nice as it means 1/4 mile, top speed, and circuit will all have their own one.

As I'm picking them you do realise they will all have a BB34 on them. Kidding    .

glen


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Friendly challenge....*

I'm driving at the Silverstone GP circuit on 29th of this month. I see that there are at least 6 Evo's also driving at this event. I'll happily go up against any of these 6 if anybody's interested in comparing some times. At least some of the guys must be on the Lancer forum. Or is this not the right type of circuit for the Evo....? 

Any takers?


----------



## Warren (Jul 30, 2001)

*Clean The Trophies*

Can the Ford's come along:smokin: 

Just wanted to follow on from Guy's comment, I heard the Focus was quicker


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

*Silverstone!*

Peter,

Unfortunately i cannot make that track event mate, but i am booked for 2 sessions at TRAXX this year on the 200+ club sessions, and will be having a bit play with Mr Smith and his R33!!  

If your at Traxx yourself!! listen out for the fighter jet taking off at around 10:00 and 2 p.m.. hee hee..

Stu


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Stu,

Good, I wouldn't fancy my chances running against you anywhere! 

Peter.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*WHOOPS!! I have just realised....*

this is all my doing!! Japracer (evo scum ;-) ) had a pop and look where we are.
Can you imagine the cost to the working budget how much all this effort must be..
I think they quoted every England game cost the economy some 1 billion pounds in lost revenue. Jesus we must be close here!!  

On the porsche front then this has got out of hand. there is a reason a GT2 costs 130K...engineering brilliance. I don't think we should even bring them into this. I saw one the other day we both nodded, thumbs up and had some fun. I would not even begin to compare my 33 to that piece of brilliance. 

I have been out in a 700 BHP+ Ruf 911 CTR (and he owned a gtr as well) and that was mind boggling. 1000 kgs, carbon panels, race brakes, suspension and god knows what else. **** me it went like stink and totally on the edge. what a drive!!

Same as a 360...you have to admit they are just spot on. the quality in the chassis, engineering, handling and so on is just spot on. I know quite a few GTRs are quicker etc but hey it aint a ferrari...even though similar money has been spent. 

I love the GTR but one has to know one's place. (much further ahead than a tin box four door saloon that's for sure)
I have to agree with Guy, I have never seen an Evo at 400 BHP, let alone above. Simon Norris is the only one exceeding already STRETCHED limits.

NLW


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

somberg said:


> *Daz
> 
> So you wanna kill this thread ?
> *


I never wanted this thread killed, i just know that they always end up in a slagging match. I've seen it so many times, and i expected the same to happen here. Fortunately it hasn't gone toooooo far (yet).

I'm not going to bother airing my own opinions other than to say if i was to replace my GTI-R, i would purchase a skyline. I love the look, i love the sound, and i love the tunability. The only thing that puts me off is that i probably don't have the ability to keep it on the grey stuff. Driving a permanent AWD car has turned me into a "brutal" driver, in that i floor it whenever i feel like it and simply control the 4wheel drift. I don't know if i could catch the backend stepping out on a skyline. This is where i understand the EVO guys argument, in that you can pretty much do what you want, when you want. 

As for comparing them performance wise, the only one that's gonna get anywhere is the Norris car - but then how stressed is that engine compared to the bigger RB lump ?

Happy debatting guys.
Cheers,
Daz


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

As a relative outsider (not owning a Skyline or an Evo), I can't see what the point in the argument is.

Both the GTR and the Evo are supremely capable road cars, examples of Japanese technology at its best. They're designed in different ways, so obviously they're going to perform differently at different things... it doesn't make one of them crap and one of them good. You make a decision as to what you want, and you get it - horses for courses and all that.

Similarly, comparing them to something like a Ferrari or a Porsche is pointless. If you buy a Ferrari you're buying (imo) decades of racing heritage, class, style, culture, and arguably the best engineering in the world. You're buying something, some little bit of magic, that no Japanese car could give you. Again, not necessarily saying a GTR is 'inferior' to a 360, but it's different cars for different people.

Personally I'm not after either, and neither are to my taste (got my eyes on an RX-7) - but then one of my mates has a Skyline and wouldn't swap it for the world, and it's an awesome car. And that's all it needs really. Get what *you* like, and that's the only justification it needs - you don't need to slate the next man's choice if you're happy with what you've got.


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

Andre,

This is becoming one of the funniest threads I’ve read in ages.

People defending their cars with such passion, some highlights that I noticed;

BMW it’s well known stands for Bob Marley and the Wailers.

If Evo owners bought their cars on the strength of it’s WRC successes then shouldn’t they all be driving Peugeot 206’s this year same as my 76 year old dad  on the same logic we should be driving Honda NSX’s 

It’s so flattering when people compare the GT-R with the top GT cars such as a Porsche, my 7year old 80,000 Km GT-R head to head with a new 996 turbo 

I think the Nissan Skyline GT-R real world competition is the Honda NSX, Toyota Supra, Mazda RX-7, and of naturally the Mitsubishi 3000GT I’m sure the Evo folk must be fed up with the usual Scooby stuff so they’ve tried to move up the ladder to Skylines 

Gerrit,

I’m glad you think I drive at a gemuetlish (leisurely, smooth) pace around the ‘ring ‘. You still up for that ride in your Evo? There are a lot of potential customers here for you. By the way seems there are a lot of Evo’s with Movit brakes why would that be?

Paul.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Skyline vs other cars*



Guy said:


> I will stir the flames with 2 comments though:
> 
> 1. No Evo has ever overtaken my R34 on a circuit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Overtaking*

I think that would be my 'cool down' lap........

Guy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*yes*

actually Guy, I want to stick up for you as a fellow skyline owner, but I think you will find Rob did take you but maybe that was at point when you were piroeting the track, hehe :smokin:


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

guy, i dont know how many 400 or more bhp evos there are, but over the next year, there will definately be more coming through.

is there a point to this thread? absolutely, we all want to crow about the size of our todgers 
most of the roads i drive on are twisty country lanes where i live etc. i KNOW the r33 wasnt quicker round 'em. i also think that the limit hasnt been reached yet with the evo's tuning potential, so there may be more and more over time that will give the occasional skyline a scare, or even beat 'em. 
to be honest, i will always give a cossie respect, certainly on the straights, coz i just dont know for sure what hes had done under the bonnet. as i said before, i dont know many evos that are standard, and some are gonna be just downright rapid. cant wait 

really enjoying the friendliness of this thread, nice to see fellow enthusiasts enjoying a bit of banter:smokin:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Tuning*

Just to continue the power theme of the thread.

It would be good to see some serious Evos coming through, a genuine 500+ bhp Evo would be a seriously quick car, its just that at the moment the tuned cars don't exist.

Its a bit like where we where with GTRs 2 years ago when there were few genuine 500bhp GTRs, now we have loads of them and a half-dozen or more genuine 600+bhp cars now.

The question is, when the Evos start hitting 500bhp (and that means serious money being spent which is not happening currently) will the GTRs be at 800+.........?

After all, even in Japan, the land of the 1200bhp+ GTRs (allegedly) I have never heard claim of over 600bhp for an Evo.

Guy


----------



## MOSI - TTVII (Jun 11, 2002)

I personally find all this 'cor blimey look at my big bhp guvnor' talk a bit lame.

Next thing you'll be bangin on about the compulsary large willy all Skyline owners must possess!  

Does this mean that if I buy myself a big ole' USA V8 and stick some NOS on it, that I'll be better than the Skyline boys because I have more power?!  

Surely you guys can come up with some other merits for your cars ?? 

ps. this is not an 'Evo is better than Skyline' post - I have expressed my neutral views here earlier.


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

ive heard the new RC stealth 400 is very good, and the new car that xtreme are working on sounds good fun too


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I have to butt in here Spuddy, this Country lanes thing, I used to own a few horses.

Even back in the 80's/90's fast cars tearing around Country lanes scared me and my family witless, this month marks the tenth 'anniversary' of the death of the 'Cherry' Girls, I was a friend of the Cherry family and one Sunday afternoon a pair of fools racing 4WD Cossies killed both their daughters 7and 9, they were racing in the lanes round here.

If I did ride-out now I would carry my 12-bore, and I would scare the living daylights out of you and any other fool who uses these 400+hp rally-cars near me.

The only place to use big HP is on purpose made roads, not Country lanes!

This is not really aimed at you in particular spuddy but you did mention lanes etc.

A reality check.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Lanes*

Mycroft,

I agree with you - a useful reality check.

Going fast round country lanes is not what turns me on, in fact I don't like going fast round corners (other than on tracks) since you never know what is round the bend you can't see. We have all come round a corner at some point in our lives and seen something or someone in the way, fortunately most people get away with it and grow up and slow down on public roads.

What I enjoy is acceleration and braking, thats why the power of the Skyline gives me thrills and that why power matters to me. If I lived in the USA I would have a big nitrous V8 or a Supra, since both can produce big power cheaper than a GTR and you can get away with 2wd if the roads are dry and straight. 

The recent trip to Germany showed me really what a GTR is good at and where it feels at home and that is on very fast roads (dual carriageways and autobahns) where the speeds of between 100mph to 200mph (legally and in the right circumstances) gave huge thrills.

Guy


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Ah yes fast dual carriageways and autobahns an enjoyable and memorable experience even for those of us running the car in with no boost.

I doubt whether an EVO could have cruised at those speeds in such a relaxed fashion, let alone whilst running in the engine.

I think that was definitely a journey with the right car in the right environment.

Plus it gave birth to your signature Guy which is so apt.

Until the next time....


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Large Willies*

Oh dear it is going down hill even worse than I originally thought  .


----------



## Japracer (Apr 11, 2002)

*willies..*

MOSI will never own a skyline


----------



## Japracer (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Overtaking*



Guy said:


> *I think that would be my 'cool down' lap........
> 
> Guy *


Ok then or maybe your lady was driving


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Japracer (willies)*

You wicked, wicked man  .

glen

ps. nice to see this getting light


----------



## evo400 (Jun 6, 2002)

right here goes 

racing down lanes i agree is very dangerous even on rallys 

fact the best skyline raced in the gt series in japan binned the 6 pot and used the gtir engine because it was loads better . 

fact the skyline i have been in was an all singing t88 turbo /nitros thing boasting some 800 hp bloody fast but boy was it a lump of lard around the bends .

fact been in many middlehurst / hiteq cars most above 450 500hp .. i had a gtir and when i sold it i looked at skylines .

fact was at donny on sunday and two skylines were just mobile road blocks even for standard scoobys 

face facts lads big aint allways better . so times its just better to bite the bullet and admit that sklines are good on the motorway and thats your lot ..sorry just the plain old truth ..


----------



## evo400 (Jun 6, 2002)

GONE FISHING LOL LOL


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Having been in a car with Guy and seen how "passionately" he drives I would be amazed if anyone would touch him on a circuit when hes in full flow, apart from other Skyline owners perhaps... so I would guess he was definitely on a "cool down" lap when he was passed 

EVOs are a capable breed but engineered from the ground up to be something totally different from a Skyline. Evos are more comparible with Scoobys than Skylines. It would seem to make more sense to compare Skylines to NSXs to be honest.

The ultimate question I would ask myself is - given Evos rally-borne heritage, getting into a flamewar about cornering ability on Britain's non-rally roads implies recklessness in my opinion. A Skyline will easily keep up with an Evo, and anything else you care to mention _at a reasonable and justifiable speed_. Inferring that Evos handbrake around roundabouts near Tescos faster than Skylines strikes me as an invalid argument.

But at the end of the day, each to their own - but if there was ever a moment I would've considered buying an Evo it was quashed when I saw the several beasts running at the last TJ day. Once you have the kind of power some of the people on this board are running, nothing (and I mean _nothing_) even comes close.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*weak*

Come on evo400

You must be able to dig up some REAL facts ? Is this all you've got ? If so I know enough.....:smokin: 

@Skylining: nice going M8:smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

evo400,

Your definition of the word 'fact' is certainly an interesting one. You make some amazingly assumptive comments based on nothing other than speculation and heresay, almost akin to the average motoring journalist.

One of your points raised an eyebrow more than the others though:
The two 'roadblocks' you mentioned belong to me (R34) and Ian Sutton (N1 equipped R33) and to honestly think that we were out to claim trophies is nothing short of ignorant.

Ian's engine is not one to talk about lightly, nor, in fact, is my AP equipped 420bhp R34. It's the drivers you see lad, aside from enjoying the day, we are keen not to wrap our cars around a tyre wall. Regardless, the fact that you once overtook a car on a circuit means absolutely nothing.

If you overtook a GT Class Viper on a circuit, does it make your car better/faster?

Standard Scooby better than a Skyline on track? Please, let's keep things in perspective here and make sure your facts are just, well, facts.

Pfft...

Cem


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *It's the drivers you see lad, aside from enjoying the day, we are keen not to wrap our cars around a tyre wall. Regardless, the fact that you once overtook a car on a circuit means absolutely nothing.*


Agreed.

I'm going to stir the pot a bit more here by drawing a similar analogy...

Yesterday I was at a set of traffic lights near my local Tescos when alongside a grey Ford RS Turbo pulled up. Without me even looking over I could sense immediately that they (the car was 3 up) thought that some kind of race was on, edging their car forward waiting to pounce....

When the lights finally turned green, as expected they lit up the tyres, understeered trying to pull in front of me (I hadn't even really began to pull away from the traffic lights at this point) and snaked their car all the way up the hill, making contact with the left hand kerb as they did.

What did I do while this was all going on? I changed the track on my CD player, leisurely took the handbrake off and pulled away in a normal fashion. They simply weren't worth the fuel, and I don't make a point of driving recklessly to endanger my own safety, the safety of others or the structural integrity of my car. I don't need to prove anything, the proof is already there in the widely-respected power/heritage of the marque.

Seems the same thing happened at Donington when you came across Cem and Ian. :smokin: 

The bottom line for me is that if I wanted a car where I had to demonstrate to all and sundry that it was powerful, I would've bought an Evo or Scooby.  As it is I can just breeze around the roads at whatever speed I see fit, and the reaction is the same.


----------



## Gman (Jun 11, 2002)

I overtook a r34 once ha ha...[private joke]


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Come on Skyliners*

just pop over to the lancer register and its quite easy to see they are here to 'wind us up' as it says on one of their threads. 

Sad I know  .

glen


----------



## Ste_C (Mar 28, 2002)

*Seems like*

Seems like EVO400 and the rest of the evo's have been sniffing their cars way too much. And I thought they'd stopped selling that stuff to people under 18?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Well, Glen, at least we keep them off the streets this way. Makes the world a safer place..


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

ok, lets cut the sh1t
what everyone here is saying is that no skyline owner goes for a blat on a sunday morning?.....EVER???? 

what a load of b0ll0cks. i have seen with my own eyes plenty of gtr owners hairing up motorways, along with supras, evos, scoobys etc etc. EVERYONE has a rush of blood sometimes 

would my comments have recieved criticism if i said i had a 'go' on a motorway or fast a road? surely a dangerous place to play?
i am not justifying what i do, but purrllleeeeze, can we cut the devil in an evo routine? or is the enjoyment of a gtr purely confined to a rolling road, or once in a blue moon at some track day?

no offence taken or intended


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Ste_C

Thanks for informing me that these Misty's are kitted together with glue


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

What's the Evo forum address?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

http://www.lancerregister.com

Spudgun

Ooooh tell ya what. Lets cut it out altogether. Ta Ta for now.

glen


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

The other day I passed a Lotus Carlton in my Micra. Micras are so much faster than Lotus Carltons. He didnt even catch me up in the corners, thats how fast my Micra is:

Actually, its a pile of shit and the Lotus DRIVER werent in the mood. Funny how me (an adolescent Micra driver whos still saving for something quick, preferably a skyline) can notice this fact yet none of the evo drivers can.

I thinks its been mentioned several times already (actually I know it has), so why not come to 10 of the best if you want to prove how quick you are against a skyline thats TRYING!!!

Rob


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

thats goes the same to you skyline dudes. why dont you have a go with a evo driver thats actually trying on the B-road. i know who'll win even with my eyes closed. skyline are too big, too heavy and it's not agile. for it's size, yes it is quite agile, but not when compared to Evos...... or BMWs in that matter


----------



## evo400 (Jun 6, 2002)

what a load of crap guys 

come on reply to why the japs binned the 6 pot for thr sr20det lump . 

work it out . the cars are two big . having all the power you want is just trys to make up for there lack of ability on the road and track . 

as for not knowing about racing cars . 5 rac rallys later lads 

guess i know nothing 

fact of the lads at donny was they were at the front of the cue guys and thought they had the biggest ball. 
1 lap later mates where were they ????? not at the front i can tell you . 

bigger aint better you guys been watching to many porn movies lol lol 

see you all at ten of the best if you think your hard enough


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

oh my god guys, this is a skyline forum, no matter what you mitsu ppl say nobody here is going to agree with you...

but reading some 10+ pages of this thread is a heck of a lot of fun! 

but no matter what, like glen said, there will always be somebody faster than you... and nobody has mentioned the new nsx, in the track at least and the japan gt races, it chewed up all of competition... and its not even turbo charged... hehe


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

i went to JGTC in sepang last 2 weeks. pretty boring although the chicks are top flight. much better looking than the cars they represents. i was hoping for a glimpse of the so called new skyline V8 (or is it V6) TT engine but sadly they didnt bring it. the NSX rules. the diablo was laughable going out with a blown engine just after 4 lap of the 54 lap race. i guess the malaysian heat was even too much for the devil himself .


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

wanna see some pics?
check it out here... but be warned it is not very clear due too lots of mishap that heppened with the cameras that day...

JGTC pics. big but very very grainy dont say i didnt warned you... 

oh yeah, it's on page 2.


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

oh if you guys want more. i got some left although they are all pics of jap girls.... and some of the ride that the spectator bring on the race. i did see a murcielargo parked on my way out but failed to get any pics since my camera ran out of exposures....


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

Jebu said:


> *oh my god guys, this is a skyline forum, no matter what you mitsu ppl say nobody here is going to agree with you...
> 
> but reading some 10+ pages of this thread is a heck of a lot of fun!
> 
> but no matter what, like glen said, there will always be somebody faster than you... and nobody has mentioned the new nsx, in the track at least and the japan gt races, it chewed up all of competition... and its not even turbo charged... hehe  *


not exactly, jebu. the supras are the one who's been chewing up the competition...

lookie here...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Track wars*

Cem and Ian, lucky I was not on the track, then we would have really had a roadblock 
All I can say is you are lucky the two cars were not Andre and Jamie. As someone said earlier, it is the driver, not the car. Some people drive their car at 101% (Jamie) but some don't. You cannot compare yourselves with all of us. As Vennuth said, at ten of the best, everyone will be trying, so it is an equal playing field. Durzel, you had some cool at those lights. I just pull off quick as (a) I like pi55ing other cars off and (b) I enjoy using the acceleration and traction my car has, that it why I bought it.
Btw, I bought a skyline as it was below £10k and it would have had to be a very old evo to be affordable. I (virtually) have the same engine and performance as a new skyline in a '92 model and have less weight. Can you say that about old and new evos
I checked out the MLR chat last night Glen, but there was nothing interesting about this thread and I could not see the point joining a non-skyline BBS to go and wind the owners up
I love my skyline but would probably be just as happy in an evo makkinen, sorry Andre


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Road block ey?*

..Hardly a road block! 

I drove at 85/90% (at only 1 bar) for the full day and let those that were faster pass, this is no reflection of my vehicles ability but the fact that I have spent a LOT of money on my car and wanted it returned back down the M1 in one piece. I was there to enjoy myself just like the rest in our in our session which included some Newbies!

So May be Mr Evo 400 you should have opened your ears at the briefing and listened to where you could overtake! If I remember quite clearly NOT in the braking zones NOR in to the corner!

This debate has been on Scoobynet since sunday night and the SIDC were blamed for the problems but in all reality its the few Tw4ts like you that had no respect for the others on track that ruined the day for afew!

Hopefully this thread is deleted/locked before it gets even more out of hand!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Friendly challenge....*



PeterE said:


> *I'm driving at the Silverstone GP circuit on 29th of this month. I see that there are at least 6 Evo's also driving at this event. I'll happily go up against any of these 6 if anybody's interested in comparing some times. At least some of the guys must be on the Lancer forum. Or is this not the right type of circuit for the Evo....?
> 
> Any takers? *


Evo 400, bring it on..... 

I'm up for it, there must be at least one or two of these guys on your forum.


----------



## michaelk (Jul 9, 2002)

Hehehehe, not a bad thread at all. Somberg, where are the answers to my questions and when are we going to meet at the Ring? I think so far most of the questions to the Evo owners have been answered in an honest way, but the "uncomfortable" questions about the Skyline are being ignored mostly. I know most of them are quite rhetorical...... 

My offer to meet up at the Ring had nothing to do with putting anyone down, like I wrote, us Ring-Evos are up for a friendly meet where we go for a drive, maybe some slight competition feel, but that's how we drive with each other. Why not organise a meet? Like I also wrote, the UK-Evos chickened out bigtime when we tried to organise a meet, so maybe you can show how sporting you are compared to them. I know quite a few of you made it over for the 24h race where I met some of you, so why not make it over again and that time actually drive there yourself?

Reg. 600+ horsepower Evos, have a look at this:

http://www.lancerforums.com/forums/t91.html

I think it made something like 480bhp to the wheels, which results in 600+ at the engine.

or check one of the projects at www.autoracing.nu which is the Prospeed Superlemon which has about 650 horses. I think the Jun Superlemon also broke that barrier, but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## evo400 (Jun 6, 2002)

but why did the jap guys drop the 6 pot ??????????//for a sunny engine ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Evo 400,

Why you no answer me?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

evo 400 what are you talking about ?

The SR 20 lump in the sunny is a transverse mounted 2 litre
the RB 26 in a GTR in an in line six mounted facing forward...

the sr20 is present in the 200 sx race cars I believe but the gtr's have the 2.6 or perhaps bigger RB26...

???
/Steve


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*This Thread*

has become pointless now. It is also getting too personal in parts. This will only lead to more bad feeling so its about time it was stopped. 

This site is going through many changes and one of them was to become a lot friendlier and closer with other like minded Jap owners and the sites they visit. 

No blame is laid on any members here or the MLR but, after a generalised chat off this board it is felt that it would be better to lock this out and move on.

glen


----------

